# Very Strange Statistics From My Opera Talks On Youtube.



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I have created 15 talks for Youtube on various opera singers based on my Toastmaster speeches. All are on great opera singers from the 80's back mostly. Sutherland got the most vviews from them and all are between 100 and around 400 views EXCEPT for my speech on Countertenors and Castrati: it got 2400 views!!!!! The only explanation is the countertenors are all living and performing today except for David Daniels. Isn't that odd!!!!!!


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

Not really. I think there is a slightly creepy interest in the subject of castrati. I've noticed YouTube comments and Amazon "reviews" that seem to bear this out. Some people seem unable to consider the unchanged prepubertal male voice without the unsavoury, and totally unrelated, subject of castration.

If your subject was simply "countertenors", I dare say you wouldn't have noticed any fluctuation.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Apparently, opera would be far more popular if castration were reinsituted.


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

Probably not. I'd concentrate on the core audience. 

@Seattleoperafan Got a URL for your channel? I'd be interested in listening to some of your talks.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

KevinJS said:


> Probably not. I'd concentrate on the core audience.
> 
> @Seattleoperafan Got a URL for your channel? I'd be interested in listening to some of your talks.


https://www.youtube.com/user/nwdixieboy/videos My speech on our current aria from Elektra is one I'm most proud of and the recent one on Diva Behavior has me doing some acting;-)


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

Seattleoperafan said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/nwdixieboy/videos My speech on our current aria from Elektra is one I'm most proud of and the recent one on Diva Behavior has me doing some acting;-)


Thanks. Subscribed. Looking forward to your thoughts.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Apparently, opera would be far more popular if castration were reinsituted.


...Starting with directors, particularly the current European variant ... or maybe they all ready are and that's the problem


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Apparently, opera would be far more popular if castration were reinsituted.


Marilyn Horne said, years ago, that she believed that there would be a resurgence of castrati (she did not mean countertenors). It was one of the most bizarre things I've ever heard from a singer.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

MAS said:


> Marilyn Horne said, years ago, that she believed that there would be a resurgence of castrati (she did not mean countertenors). It was one of the most bizarre things I've ever heard from a singer.


That isn't the sort of thing you'd put in your profile on a dating site.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> That isn't the sort of thing you'd put in your profile on a dating site.


She said it out loud on an interview or to her ghostwriter (I am plagued with a lousy memory for the origins of my information).


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

MAS said:


> Marilyn Horne said, years ago, that she believed that there would be a resurgence of castrati (she did not mean countertenors). It was one of the most bizarre things I've ever heard from a singer.


sounds like she had some rather sinister plans


----------



## DeGustibus (Aug 7, 2020)

MAS said:


> Marilyn Horne said, years ago, that she believed that there would be a resurgence of castrati (she did not mean countertenors). It was one of the most bizarre things I've ever heard from a singer.


That's nuts!

(A few more characters, so the post goes through. Brevity is not apparently the soul of wit.)


----------

